# problem with clear picture on tv



## ontap (Feb 16, 2007)

I am splitting a tv signal from 1 to three tv so that the three tv show the same channel. I have always had a great clear signal on all three that were split through an rf splitter. Recently I looked at the splitter and noticed that the frequency coverage was only good to 600 mhz. So I bouth a new rf splitter that covered thru 900mhz. Two of the tv's have a great pic..the third one is very fuzzy with lines..etc. I decided to go back to the old config cause the pic was good..Now I am having the same problem. Any ideas on why I have a bad pic on the one tv? 
Any ideas or suggestions in troubleshooting this would be greatly appreciated..one other note..I redone the all the connections going into the splitter..


----------



## RAD Systems (Nov 15, 2006)

Its probably just a weak signal. Call the cable company so they can do test the signal coming into the house. It may need to be boosted at the drop (where your house is plugged into the line/pole).


----------



## hyper (Feb 18, 2007)

I disagree with the above. I am a cable technician. Most important make sure you have the right connections! Make sure the input is the input and the outputs are correct. If you accidentally plug an INPUT into an OUTPUT two of the tvs will work fine and 1 will be bad. Just how the splitter works on the inside. To me, that sounds like what you have done. 


Good luck.


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2007)

*boost that bastard*

you can buy a signal booster all over the internet to boost your tv signal. Dont pay your local cable company to do it for twice the money. 
PS the rules change if you have high speed on line and telephone all in one with your tv. if thats the case you may have troubles. they each run on different signals and boosting one may reduce the other( to make it simple). they all have to run in a balance as you cant send three firemen down one ladder at the same time. It dont work! Someone always loses.


----------



## Soundbroker (Jan 18, 2007)

Um...guys, read the post. The OP had a picture that was fine before he switched out the splitter so it is unlikely to be the signal level or it would never have been fine with the old splitter in place and the picture didn't get better by re-installing the old splitter. It may be an input/output problem but chances are he would have re-wired the old splitter in back the way it was. He doesn't need to boost the signal. I'm betting it is the connection to the third line. 

Chances are, when you removed the cable line from the old splitter, you probably damaged the connection on the F-connector going to the third TV (cable end connector). I've seen all too often where tech's leave practically no shield wires left after they put the F-connector on. Soon as you twist the connector off, it twists the F connector and breaks the shield cables or gives you a seriously intermittant connection. Get ye to an electronics supply store and pick up a new F-connector, cut the old one off and put the new one on. Just follow the directions...not particularly hard to do.


----------



## J187 (May 19, 2006)

My vote is a mix up of input output, my second thought is damage to the connecting end or loosened connector, OR coaxial connectors can have a funny way of seeming like they screwed in but really didn't, recheck the connection being all the way in. 

For the record, if anyone needs to amp a signal, the best thing to do if you can is do it yourself - I'm sure the cable tech here will agree, the companies use the cheapest drop amps available. You can buy nice drop amps - check out electroline - on the net for reasonable money - best bet is to go w. a zero return amp providing at least 3db to each leg and MAKE SURE you use 75 ohm Terminators on each Unused leg.


----------



## keyser soze (May 28, 2007)

:laughing:



> Um...guys, read the post... Chances are, when you removed the cable line from the old splitter, you probably damaged the connection on the F-connector going to the third TV


from OP....


> I redone the all the connections going into the splitter..


I _think_ he already did that. Read the post. :wink:

My only ideas are that as mentioned, you might have plugged the out (to TV 3) to the in on the splitter (should be the feed from Cable Co) or maybe you should re-re-terminate the TV 3's F-connector.

Also, the infamous cable modem could be causing problems.

edited to add... Oh crap, nevermind guys, I have to start looking at these post dates. I'm used to forums where 3 pages will be from the past 24 hours. I'll fix that. My apologies.


----------

